# New Zenit Leica 240 knock-off



## Pookie (Sep 26, 2018)

Newly minted Leica knock off... not too sure about it as it has a reported price tag of 5900-7000 USD with 35mm f/1 lens. At this price point, not sure I would ever jump on it as the M10 is superb.

https://petapixel.com/2018/09/26/zenit-and-leica-unveil-the-zenit-m-full-frame-rangefinder/


----------

